# Western Kentucky hunters around LBL?



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

two days ago, walked for about an hour. didn't find anything. May apples are up, but still a bit too early. Think this cold snap will NOT help. HOPE I find some. Have hunted in MO all my life and yet to find my "spots" here in Calloway county. Anyone hunt LBL?? I have heard you can find some there.


----------



## emmagreen (Apr 3, 2014)

Moved to KY from PA last June. Have been looking in and around LBL but no luck yet. Where in Calloway CO. are you? Anywhere near Murray? I was in a club in PA, but there are none here.


----------



## whathechuck (Apr 7, 2014)

New Concord has many great places especially around FT Hiemen


----------



## fungigal (Apr 7, 2014)

I seen pictures of 2 to 3" brown mushrooms from just south of Bowling Green Ky. Not many but still shrooms. Good Luck to all.


----------



## emmagreen (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info Chuck. I went out on Saturday to the lake and poked around in a lot of places for over 4 hours. Did not find anything, but being new I do not know if it is just the wrong places or that they are not up yet. Judging by the oak trees, spring is a little late in coming, I think. The light-motivated plants are out, but not the temperature-motivated ones, it seems. Mayapples are coming up slowly and I saw a few fiddleheads on ferns.

What was frustrating, though, was that I spotted 3 Pluteus cervinus! They should not be up yet...


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

OK. I had to look. Here it is for others that didn't know (like me) what Pletueus cervinus was.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pluteus_cervinus.html

2nd half - C'mon Kentucky!!!! C'mon Morels!!!


----------



## emmagreen (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry about that. Used to trying to ID everything I find. They are edible but must be thoroughly cooked and my husband gets some gastric distress from them (some books mention some people do). So, go easy on them if you pick them. I find they do not have much taste anyway (a poor consolation prize for no morels).


----------



## emmagreen (Apr 3, 2014)

Also, I can't believe those Huskies scared off the WIldcats. I really thought UK played well, though.


----------



## emmagreen (Apr 3, 2014)

Spent 6 hours today thrashing around in thickets at 4 different parks. Found 2 small, nondescript, brown gilled mushrooms. No morels. Not sure if I am looking in the wrong spots or if they are not up yet. Being new to Kentucky, things are very different here. In PA we looked for the tulip poplars and ash tree covered slopes, went for the rocky areas that held moisture, and that about covered it. Rarely found them near oaks.

Here I am looking in the bottoms, near creeks, away from the really wet areas. Birches, some poplar, sweetgum. And not finding anything. We usually found the blacks on the hills, but here if I go up the hillsides it gets to be all oaks and foot deep leaves in no time.

I did go out around New Concord today but no luck. If and when I find anything, I will post. This is my first spring here and I really thought things would be earlier. I started looking around March 15th!


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Emma, Yes, I am about 10 miles east of Murray-- about 2 miles east of "Old 94" Would love to get with a group that wants to hunt.


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Although we had some warm days off and on, we also had cold ones, they SHOULD be up any time. The beefsteaks are not even up yet, and they usually come up about a week before the Morals. Although lots of people love them, and they can weigh up to a pound or more, I stick to the Morals. When we were kids, Mom would also cook the "Elephant ears" that grew on trees, but again, I stick strictly to the Morals..

I remember that my mom rented her pasture in Mo for winter grazing, and the contract was always that all cows were removed from it by April first. That was because Mushrooms were out shortly after that. 

We are considered being in "New Concord" although the small town is a ways away.


----------



## emmagreen (Apr 3, 2014)

SunnyD, my email is [email protected] I will probably go out to the lake this weekend and am up for going out anytime.

Not sure what a beefsteak is, unless you are referring to the Beefsteak Polypore? 
http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/beefsteak-polypore

If so, I did see one of those (I think) beginning to grow on a log yesterday. It was about the size of the tip of my finger. Very pink in that stage. I know people eat them, but I find them a little sour.


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Emma, sent you a mail. and here is a link that shows the Beef Steaks...

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/outdoor-recreation/mushrooming/edible-mushrooms


----------



## ky shroom hunter (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello I'm looking for info and latest update for western ky mushroom sightings,thanks


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

I went out yesterday......nothing....


----------



## whathechuck (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been to my Honey Hole and found nothing! it looked a tad early and very dry, however if this cold spell does not end the season before it starts i will be going back out this weekend this rain should have helped will post on this thread when i find some (hopefully) I found 200+ in 2011, 200 + 2012, and 100 last year this year NOTHING


----------



## emmagreen (Apr 3, 2014)

I found 10 semi-libras today! Happy yet sad. Those are the half-free ones that usually come out at the end of the blacks and before the grays. Not having any "spots" since I moved here last summer, it was still a big deal for me to even find anything! I am worried that there will not be any blacks because the temps spiked up above 70 and then these cold nights. Yuck.


----------



## ky shroom hunter (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello again whats the latest in Calloway County any sightings I'm usually out by now but have not been able to.


----------



## emmagreen (Apr 3, 2014)

Went out yesterday and found 2 semi-libres (half-free morels). They had probably been up a couple of days and were drying out quickly. Maybe after the predicted rains on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## allfiber1 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm in KenLake area...DO Morels grow here??


----------



## ky shroom hunter (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes they do


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Looked around a bit today.....didn't find anything.....


----------



## shroomkat (Apr 23, 2013)

So it looks like it is not too late there this year? We will be in Murray, KY/Martin, TN area first part of next week.
We live in Michigan, too early here yet. Hoping to take grandkids out looking for morels while we are there, and hoping that we will get home in time for the season here. Good luck everyone! With the heavy snow last winter, I really think this could be a great morel year.


----------

